# Cosmic C compiler para STM8 ahora se puede licenciar gratis.



## palurdo (Abr 7, 2016)

Esta mañana esta a instalando en mi equipo recién formateado la suite de ST para sus procesadores de 8 bits, que tiene el ensamblador y linkador gratuitos pero el compilador de C viene por terceras partes a través de la toolchain del entorno de desarrollo.

Una de las posibilidades es el compilador de C, cosmic compiler, que hasta ahora se instalaba en modo restringido con límite de 32kB de código (lo que limita el alcance de un proyecto serio). Al descargar los instaladores correspondientes desde la web del compilador leo que desde marzo de 2016 ST ha llegado a un acuerdo con Cosmic de manera que el que quiera puede registrar gratis una instalación completa con licencia renovable de 1 año, de la suite para STM8 que además viene con el compilador para STM32 (ARM Cortex) aunque este con límite de 32kB.

http://cosmic-software.com

Si alguien tiene el entorno instalado, aunque no lo use mucho, que aproveche y actualice a la versión completa.

Y si a alguien le pica la curiosidad, los STM8 más sencillos y baratos son mucho más potentes que un PIC16F cualquiera y 4 veces más baratos.

http://s.aliexpress.com/U7Vj22qu


----------

